# Gotta have surgery for hernia



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

I have an umbilical hernia, had it for about 10 years that I know of. Lately it has really started to cause me a lot of pain, has on and off for a few months, now it's daily and sometimes severe. I saw my doc and he said it's time to get it fixed. Saw the surgeon and I have a date for Monday the 20th for the surgery to repair it. The surgeon thinks he can repair it with sutures and not use the mesh. Of course they all want to use the mesh but it has caused problems for a lot of people and I really don't want to go that route unless it's absolutely necessary. Basicly there is a hole in my abdominal wall and my insides are trying to get out through my belly button, when it gets constricted it hurts like he'll now. It used to not hurt and just looked goofy, now it is painful. It keeps me from being active and doing the things I need to do or want to do. Scarry as it is, I need to get this fixed. Just hope I can get through the work week, it was real bad over the weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 17


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

Dang Greg, that really sucks. I wish you all the best my friend. Listen to the doctors and take it easy after the surgery! Get well soon, Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2017)

I had a groin hernia booted with mesh a couple years ago, had a quick recovery and nary a problem, what problems have you heard of with mesh?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I had a groin hernia booted with mesh a couple years ago, had a quick recovery and nary a problem, what problems have you heard of with mesh?


Pain and failures, there's law suits going because of it. I don't want to risk that yet.
I'll give myself time to heal and listen to my body. I did it with my back, and my arm, both are stronger than they where before the surgeries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Greg. My thoughts and prayer are with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2017)

Take it easy Greg, I had a hernia back in 2009 that ended up creating a strangulated bowel. Doc said I was under 30 minutes away from dead. Anything out of the ordinary (Or at least as ordinary as a hernia can be) get to an emergency room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

I was close to going Saturday night.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

.Don't play around Greg, we need you here a lot longer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> .Don't play around Greg, we need you here a lot longer!


Tony, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a long time, your a gem my friend. I am aware that this could become serious very quickly, when it hurts I monitor what's going on, how it looks and feels. It sticks out all the time, it can get red and painfull, but when it gets stuck inside it is far more painfull. I figured out that it gets stuck between the abdominal lining and the Ab muscles sometimes instead of popping out the navel. When it does that it hurts like hell, I lay down in bed and grab my belly on both sides of my navel and slowly pull it straight up like a tent, I felt it pop loose and go back inside the abdominal cavity and I had instant relief. Pretty gross I know, but pain is an amazing motivator, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

Dam, that made me hurt just reading it!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2017)

Request a mesh patch in addition to stitches. I had one 20 years ago and it was little. I used to carry a lot of 300 lb+ landscape stock. After the surgery they said nothing over 15 pounds for 6 weeks, which is impossible other than death. For my follow up I asked how long before I can start lifting big stuff. The quacks thought I was kidding." Oh maybe 200 pounds within a year and a half or two." I lost a good job because of life long restrictions, so pay to have it done right the first time so you don't pay the rest of your life...No more picking up compact cars for fun, just little blocks of wood...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 13, 2017)

Greg,
Sounds like you have a good understanding of your body ,how it feels and how it should feel. Stay in touch with that, now and after the surgery, I believe that is the best way to know when something is not right. 
I am sure it will all go well, but the waiting at least for me is the real pain. Take it easy and as @Tony we need you here . 
Thoughts and prayers for you.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

@Mr. Peet I consulted with the surgeon about the mesh. He also feels that I can be repaired with sutures alone as long as I give my body time to heal and if it hurts don't do it kind of thing. They have a standard based on the size of the hole or tear that determines if they can suture it. This goes back to what I said about listening to your body. I know too many people, men and women, both groin and umbilical hernias, that have had problems or failures with the mesh. Mesh is a final option for me. He'll I have picked up and carried heavy things all my life too, took a break from that for about a year after my back surgery, healed up and got back to living life. If i have to do that again it's worth it to me. I hope it goes quicker, but we'll see.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2017)

Take it easy for sure man after you get patched up. I know a guy who didn't and said he thought he was gonna die when it tore open again.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Take it easy for sure man after you get patched up. I know a guy who didn't and said he thought he was gonna die when it tore open again.


I hear ya, I know idiots like that too! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 13, 2017)

Take your own doctor's advice first and foremost, and maybe some of the MDs here will chime in, but don't let yourself get caught up in the highly overblown and overlitigated mesh controversy. Mesh has gotten a bad rap due to a relatively small number of products that have been recalled and are no longer used, but generally speaking it has led to fewer recurrences, shorter op times, and faster recoveries. That may not apply in your case.

I had my inguinal hernia surgery (went in for 1, thankfully we did it laparoscopically so doc had the ability to look around and ended up doing a double) about 25 years ago. Thanks to the mesh, it has held up and I haven't had to go back. I do remember how bad it hurt to laugh and sneeze for a few days after surgery, but as I recall I was back to 80% within 4-5 days and pretty close to full speed within a couple weeks.

Glad you're getting this addressed - you'll be damn glad you did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 13, 2017)

Hope they get it perfect on the first shot -- best wishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2017)

Good to hear you're getting it fixed soon. 


Guys, I feel I need to speak up. I told Greg my experience with mesh. It wasn't good. I had 2 operations to get it fixed. The mesh failed. And the stuff i have is being "recalled". So that means another surgery. I can feel it everytime I move. It feels like a hard lump inside. And if I put pressure on it, it hurts like heck....
_So I said to stay away from it..._
It may be overhyped recall drama, but in my experience, it is useless.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

I hope this comes to pass for you soon Greg. Good luck to you and good luck brother

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Best of luck in your surgery! I've had 2 hernias, one about 30 years ago and the other well over 50 years ago. Not sure if I had mesh or not, but I healed up afterwards okay. Surely the surgeries are more routine than ever now, and you can expect a good recovery. Best advice I can offer is to take it easy for awhile, and take the pain meds that are prescribed. We'll be ready for you to come back to give us a report afterwards. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

To mesh or not to mesh, this seems to be the question. 
Actually it will be determined by the size of the hole. So far the doc thinks I won't need it. But you never know what they are going to find when they get in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, check into getting some sort of laxative, the pain meds may bind you up. and that would be crappy....or um, well, maybe not.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh, check into getting some sort of laxative, the pain meds may bind you up. and that would be crappy....or um, well, maybe not.


Way ahead of you on that one, and yes they do lock me up something terrible. I learned that from my back surgery 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear it Greg ! Hope it all goes well for ya

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 14, 2017)

And you're not alone, Marc. The problems have been very real for those who have experienced them. I don't discount that at all and would welcome hearing your experience and thoughts were I in Greg's position. My intended point was that sometimes these things get a life of their own and lead to unfounded positions, like "all mesh is bad" (or "vaccines are bad"), that have the potential to do harm themselves. Hope I didn't come across as belittling specific experiences, that was not my intent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2017)

SENC said:


> And you're not alone, Marc. The problems have been very real for those who have experienced them. I don't discount that at all and would welcome hearing your experience and thoughts were I in Greg's position. My intended point was that sometimes these things get a life of their own and lead to unfounded positions, like "all mesh is bad" (or "vaccines are bad"), that have the potential to do harm themselves. Hope I didn't come across as belittling specific experiences, that was not my intent.




No sir. All good here. the only overblown thing here is my front yard with this storm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 14, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> To mesh or not to mesh, this seems to be the question.
> Actually it will be determined by the size of the hole. So far the doc thinks I won't need it. But you never know what they are going to find when they get in there.


Like others, I've had the operation with the mesh and absolutely no problems. Any way you cut it though, having hernia operations is not something you want to take up as a hobby so get it right the first time, and good luck with that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 14, 2017)

And for what it's worth I did my homework and research, talked to friends and coworkers that have had the procedure done as well as Marc. They gave mixed results, some where good and favorable and others had bad experiences and had to have it redone because the mesh failed. Some where inguinal and some umbilical, men and women. I talked to my family doctor whom I have a history with and who I trust very much. I talked with the surgeon in detail and asked a lot of questions and expressed my concerns. The mesh for me seems to be a last resort and only if needed. If I had no other options and was in pain or my safety and health was in jeopardy then it would be a viable answer, but I would like to keep that ace up my sleeve for if and when I might need it. I have had this umbilical hernia for about 10 years, it has only started to cause me pain for about the last 6 months, so I have had lots of time to investigate. I would not have any surgery without trying to learn and find out everything about the procedure. I do appreciate everyone's advice and well wishes on this matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

Well it's Sunday night the 19th of march, tomorrow is the first day of spring. Today I got a bunch of chores done around the house, went grocery shopping and stocked up on nutritious food. Getting ready for bed, get up at 5 am and get a shower, leave the house by 7 and get to the surgery center by 7:30 to get prepped. Surgery is at 9:00. I hope all goes well and the recovery isn't too bad, this thing has caused me a lot of pain lately and it is hindering me both in my personal life and at work. The time has come to deal with it, heal up, and hopefully things will be back to normal one day.
Good night all.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Best of luck with it all Greg! And, a speedy recovery!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Good luck Greg....and like rocky said, have a speedy recovery...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2017)

Good luck Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2017)

Lifting too many grinder stands?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

Brink said:


> Lifting too many grinder stands?


Nah, I've had this for at least ten years, just now getting painful. Doc said I was probably born with it. Those grinder stands where easy, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

A morning without coffee, THIS SUCKS! I leave in half an hour, getting anxious.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 20, 2017)

Good luck on you surgery today my friend. All my best thoughts are with you and I am wishing you a speedy recovery. I'll be in touch. Please keep us informed as to how you are doing when you are feeling up to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2017)

All the best Greg, rest up and get back to us when you can! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear all this news Greg, and that others here have suffered thru it as well. I hope the sutures only option works well for you and your recovery is speedy and complete.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Check in when you can Greg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> A morning without coffee, THIS SUCKS! I leave in half an hour, getting anxious.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm home guys. Pain meds are working, about to take the second dose. the recliner couch is my most comfortable place to be. I'm wrapped with a supporter, kinda like a girdle,lol. I got ice on my belly to help with the swelling and bruising.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2017)

Glad to hear you're home, now go rest!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

P.S. I got my coffee!!! All is well with the world now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2017)

Good to hear it went well and you're home now!



ripjack13 said:


> Oh, check into getting some sort of laxative, the pain meds may bind you up. and that would be crappy....or um, well, maybe not.



Oh, man, ain't that the truth...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Great!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Good to hear it went well and you're home now!
> 
> Rip said take a laxative!
> 
> Oh, man, ain't that the truth...


I'm already taking it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

Not feeling to bad right now, of course a norco every 4 hours is helping that. It only hurts when I have to get up to pee, lol. In the recliner, you tubing, and just taking it easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Not feeling to bad right now, of course a norco every 4 hours is helping that. It only hurts when I have to get up to pee, lol. In the recliner, you tubing, and just taking it easy.



Why bother getting up if it hurts?.
Glad it's over and you're home.
Does your navel have an eyebrow, now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

Brink said:


> Why bother getting up if it hurts?.
> Glad it's over and you're home.
> Does your navel have an eyebrow, now?


No eyebrow, a hot nurse shaved my hairy belly, lol. But I think the cut was from the bottom, might make a smiley face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

This is the first I saw this thread. I am so glad to hear you got this fixed! Take care buddy. Relax. Enjoy life a bit. And I concur, we need you around as well as all the others. God Bless you Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Day 2, not doing too bad, slept ok but cant lay on my side. Pain meds are working. just taking it easy with the laptop in my lap youtubing. My cats don't understand why they cant lay on my stomach though, they look at me like what the heck?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

well taking the pain meds has definitely got me blocked up, even with the laxatives, waiting for the damn to break, I need to do this.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Damn... I wish I knew putting ice on your belly would help with the swelling before this! I gotta try that!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Mar 22, 2017)

Hope you are having a good day Greg and taking it easy.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

I had a bad night, doing much better today. Trying to get off the damn pain pills. I haven't taken one for 7 hours now, I might try some ibuprofin later. as long as I stay in the recliner the pain is bearable. The narcotic pain pills constipated me so bad and that put a lot of pressure on the stitches. I finally had some relief today and I'm feeling much better, just got it iced down now.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> well taking the pain meds has definitely got me blocked up, even with the laxatives, waiting for the damn to break, I need to do this.



Just please don't show us the video

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

I quit taking the norco, Last time I took it was 5:30 this morning, just doing ibuprofin now and it's enough. It really only hurts when I get up or walk around. Just chillin on the recliner with youtube and wb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2017)

Damn dude....
Like a baseball....one way, do not enter. I don't know how those guys who "play for the same team" do it, much less enjoy it.....

Oops....tmi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2017)

Hope you don't need the pain meds for much longer, Greg (I've got nothing against them in principle, I just don't like needing to take them).

Best wishes for the recovery


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Hope you don't need the pain meds for much longer, Greg (I've got nothing against them in principle, I just don't like needing to take them).
> 
> Best wishes for the recovery


Me either, I'm off the narcotic, just taking ibuprofin now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad to hear that you are home, wish it were going better and the pain was leaving faster, but at least it seems to be headed I the right direction. You will be back to normal before long.
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Glad to hear that you are home, wish it were going better and the pain was leaving faster, but at least it seems to be headed I the right direction. You will be back to normal before long.
> Dave


Thank you David, actually the pain is subsiding, just don't sneeze, cough, or get right up out of a chair. Not quite ready to do sit ups yet either. But doing much better. I took the bandage off today and showered and it actually looks really good, the doc did a great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2017)

Maybe you need a real hot nurse to stop in.

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad you're healing Greg. It just gets better from here - except when laughing or sneezing.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2017)

SENC said:


> Glad you're healing Greg. It just gets better from here - except when laughing or sneezing.


Yeah I found out about that one. A little better everyday now, no pain meds at all. Now is the time to listen to my body, if it hurts then don't do it. It is kinda funny looking at my belly button now that it looks normal again, well except for the stitches and bruising, lol. But the surgeon did a real good job on it, I have an innie again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2017)

I had my follow up with the surgeon yesterday, he took the steri strips of and was pleased with how the incision looked. He said I can go in my shop and do things but no heavy lifting. I can also get back to going for walks. I just need to wear the compression wrap when I am not relaxing. I'm on the mend! It's still a little swollen but he said it's just fluid and that will go away in time. My belly itches like crazy from where they shaved me! LOL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2017)

Tell me about the itch...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> My belly itches like crazy from where they shaved me! LOL.



Could be worse, you coulda had a vasectomy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 31, 2017)

@rocky1 - that's kinda funny-- I've had both.
@woodtickgreg -- great that yours went well! (i need to peruse these other sections more often). With mine there wasn't a choice not to use mesh, had another incisional hernia nearby fixed at same time--6-7 yrs ago. The Surgeon would not be happy knowing what I do/have done-- if I don't feel safe lifting though, I don't do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm healing up well, stitches are itchy, shaved man hair is itchy, rash I got from the compression bandage is itchy. I learned that I have to wear that on the outside of my shirt. Pain is all but gone, little bit when I sneeze, getting up and down from a chair and moving around ok. I'm actually going to go in to work a few hours at the mower shop. No lifting, just answer the phone and piss off , I mean wait on the customers, lol. God I feal like I need to work out and get some excersize in the worst way, 2 more weeks no lifting, but I can start going for walks again, doc said I can do that all I want.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 31, 2017)

I feel your pain!! I had this surgery when I was in high school. You quickly learn just how much you use your core to do the most basic things. I remember the feeling of panic when a sneeze was coming on, haha. Glad it's going well. Take your time and let it heal. Once mine was better it has been smooth sailing ever since

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2017)

Well I worked 5 hours at the mower shop, didn't lift anything heavier than my coffee cup, lol. Was a help to the guys though to have someone to answer the phone and wait on customers. Belly felt fine, I wore my compression wrap, my back was more fatigued than anything from standing on concrete for so long. It'll be another 2 weeks before I can go back to the truck driving job, that one is definitely more physical.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2017)

Well it's hard to believe but it's been a month since the surgery, I'm bact to work today at the truck driving job, I feel good. I'm still being careful and not putting pressure on my belly yet. I'm going to start working out again this week very slowly to see what i can do. Its been 6 weeks since I had a workout and i can definitely feel it, i need to start slowly being physical again. Not ready to do sit ups yet but I can do other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

slow is good.....


----------

